# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  A Bilingual Anthology of Russian Poetry

## sperk

http://max.mmlc.northwestern.edu/~mdenn ... index.html 
Not a book but a website with bilingual poems and recordings too.

----------


## Lampada

Спасибо!  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://max.mmlc.northwestern.edu/~md...lermontov.html

----------


## Lampada

I. F. Annensky

----------


## Lampada

Nikolay Stepanovich Gumilev

----------


## Lampada

V. V. Khlebnikov 1855-1922

----------

